# Post a google maps screen shot the place you currently live in...



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Post a google maps screen shot the place you currently live in...

I'm not like talking street addresses, just an overall view etc...

Post some random fact/figurs aswell...

This aint no competition so bragging won't get you anywhere...

*Macclesfield...* (Smacklesfield) 

Population: 50,688 
County: Cheshire
Region: North West
Country: England
Random fact: Thornton Square is where an eighteen month police operation leading to the issuing of some of the earliest multiple ASBO (anti-social behaviour orders)

It is actually a nice place to live, people are pretty well off and live in some huge houses in some areas, but due to the lack of fun things to do in the area people tend to just get drunk and cause trouble...


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

This is my home... MONTEVIDEO

Population: 1.325.968 
County: Montevideo
Region: South
Country: Uruguay
Random fact: The most safe city in South America, one of the most livables too, ranking high on security, health, transportation and cultural life. It has the highest quality of life in Latin America.

I put several images, zooming it from the closest to the furthest... so you can have a real picture of my beatiful city


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal (Sep 21, 2009)

Montreal: 1.85 m

The red spot is where I currently live.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

City: The Gold Coast
Region: South East Queensland (SEQ)
State: Queensland
Country: Australia
Population: 600,000
Facts: 
-The Gold Coast is home to the world's tallest residential tower (Q1), which is 322.5 metres above street level
-70 kilometres of beaches with an average water temperature of 22 degrees
-The Gold Coast is apart of the fastest growing region in Australia

Aerial of the whole city


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Right above Midtown

Chelsea would have been interesting, but I need the greenery.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Yangzhou, China



















Google Map:


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

City: Enschede (150 km from Amsterdam)
Pop. 160.000
the Netherlands (East)










On the right you see Germany


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

My beloved hometown.



The yellow marker indicates where I live.

Name: Mexicali
Population: 750,000
Region: North West Mexico
State: Baja California
Country: Mexico
Facts:

-It´s the only state capital in Mexico located in the Mexico-USA border.
-The name Mexicali is a portmanteau of the words MEXI-co and CALI-fornia. ("Where Mexico ends and California starts."). The little twin city of Calexico (CAL-ifornia and M-EXICO) across the border, on the American side, has a name with a similar meaning ("Where California ends and Mexico starts.")
-I don´t know the exact number, but there are more than 100 Chinese restaurants in the city, for sure.(Mexicali has the largest Chinese community in Mexico)


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

This is the place where I live. It's a mid class neighborhood, most buildings have three stores: 









It's a relatively new neighborhood, about 15 years old. 









The whole neighborhood and sorroundings:









The whole region:









The urban mass of Belo Horizonte metropolitan region (about 5 million inhabitants):









Belo Horizonte is relatively close to Brazil's most important cities: São Paulo (financial capital), Brasilia (political capital) and Rio.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

City: Ninove
Province: East-Flanders
Country: Belgium
Population: 35,651
27km from Brussels


----------



## takini (Aug 28, 2008)

I live in a Metal street :rock: with the nice view of the Danube










In a small suburb of 8500 people called Cherryville 










In Belgrade, Serbia


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> My area is called Meadowlands in Auckland.
> 
> *Auckland:*
> Population: 1,333,300
> ...


OMG... I must be impossible to live there without a car... at least I wouldn't, because I'm a weirdo:nuts:: I love travelling on bus :lol:


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Gran Buenos Aires


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

How do you get screen shot of Google map?


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

lochinvar said:


> How do you get screen shot of Google map?


the same way you would for anything else...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

My area is called Meadowlands in Auckland.

*Auckland:* 
Population: 1,333,300
Area: 1,086 km2
Random fact: Has one of the worst public transportation systems in the developed world.


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

Heidelberg, Germany

suburb: Südstadt
population: ~6,000 (4,400 official residents)
area: 2.1 km²

city:
population: 145,642
area: 108 km²

Suburb:









Heidelberg (most of it):


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ Heidelberg is an absolutely beautiful town. 

Random Fact: Melbourne has a suburb named after the German town of Heidelberg, it's one of the most famous suburbs in Australian history (an art movement began there).


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

My area(pop.26.993 : P) in Berlin:


(wikipedia)


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------

